# Foremost drill press



## mendozer (Jun 10, 2014)

There's a local ad for a Foremost 16 speed floor press. Unsure of HP. Pic says 1996 manufacture. $150. 

I could get a brand new Porter Cable DP for $250 from Lowes, but I'm wondering if this is an example of an "older is better" situation. I have a hard time finding information on this brand. 

And it's NOT Foremost Machinery out of IL. I just called them and apparently others get this confused. Narrowed it doen a Foremost Tool out of Kent, WA. No website to check anything though.

EDIT: The number listed for Foremost Tools is no longer valid. It's a private residence. Guess customer support is out for that!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

probably one of a zillion clones from whatever asian factory was/is making them for half the world.

With that said, you can get a brand new central machinary 17" 16speed floor press for $312 without too much trouble. $150 isnt a bad deal for a similar machine in good shape.

A bench press may not be comparable, if you need a floor press, a bench model just wont do.


----------



## mendozer (Jun 10, 2014)

is central worth it? I associate HF with cheapo stuff. I trust em for sockets, screw drivers, etc bc of the hand tool warranty. I've never purchased a power tool from them. Well Lowes said they'd give me the PC for $250 bcs the Central one is on sale for 250.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

not saying its high quality... I guess the PC is a floor press too then if its discounted to 250. 

Its all coming out of china, and they all work pretty similar. the HF is 17" with 16 speeds (not that I put much value on 12 vs 16 speeds). PC is the 15" I assume. I dont say china like thats bad... just that there seem to be some common threads among all of the presses. not identical, but too many to be completely unrelated it seems. So their quality is very similar in my mind.

they are all basicly the same thing though... a drill press is generally not an extremely complicated machine. runout matters, but Im not sure any of them will be consistantly better or worse than the rust until you go up to something like powermatic. Mostly going to have better depth stops, better smoother table adjustments, maybe lights or lasers.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

The porter cable at lowes is consistently recomended by lots of folks as the best "new" drill press in it's price range.

To get better in a "New" press, you have to spend ALOT more.

Most agree that an older (30 or 40 year old) Delta/Rockwell, Powermatic, Clausing is better than almost anything you can get today, but you have to get lucky on CL to find one, and one in good shape that doesn't need bearings or whatever.

The HF Press will probably work fine, as will the grizzly models...

A drill press is a very simple machine, and drilling wood is not very complicated.


----------



## mendozer (Jun 10, 2014)

just picked up the PC from Lowes today for $255 before tax. Used the HF 20% coupon. I can't believe I've never tried using this coupon before.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

mendozer said:


> just picked up the PC from Lowes today for $255 before tax. Used the HF 20% coupon. I can't believe I've never tried using this coupon before.


you are exceedingly lucky that they honored it. very few HD/lowes will do so.


----------



## mendozer (Jun 10, 2014)

I just said I wanted a drill press and it was the PC or the on sale $250 central machinery (not including 20% off). I have PC tools anyhow. But they said it's a similar item so it's ok. As long as your not buying something like a lawn mower, something HF doesn't sell.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

mendozer said:


> I just said I wanted a drill press and it was the PC or the on sale $250 central machinery (not including 20% off). I have PC tools anyhow. But they said it's a similar item so it's ok. As long as your not buying something like a lawn mower, something HF doesn't sell.


Good deal. Get that managers name so you can go back in the future.

Let us know how the PC works out.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

mendozer said:


> I just said I wanted a drill press and it was the PC or the on sale $250 central machinery (not including 20% off). I have PC tools anyhow. But they said it's a similar item so it's ok. As long as your not buying something like a lawn mower, something HF doesn't sell.


Send that manager a batch of cookies, you got extremely lucky he honored that coupon. As mention, most wont


----------

